# Help me with a new smallie combo



## jkbirocz (Jul 5, 2008)

I had planned on spending around $400 on a super light, shorter smallie setup. As I have been trying to decide, I have also changed my cashflow to $300. I have only used rods 6'6" for close to 10 years, but I want to get something 6' to 6'3" for close quarters bank fishing and wading for smallies. I also decided I would buy this setup for my girlfriend and I to share. I told her she could use it whenever we are fishing, but I could still use it when she is not around. She was happy with that; so I was too  

I will most likely be buying the setup from basspro or cabela's, because I have some unused gift certificates for each. But, I would buy it from anywhere else online if the price is better. 

My rod choices as of now:
Shimano crucial 
6' med, fast action $119.99
6'3" med, ex-fast action $119.99
Daiwa Light n Tough
6'3" med, fast action $119.95
Daiwa TDX dropshot/finesse
6'3" Med Light, fast $149.95

My Reel Choices as of now:
Pflueger Supreme XT....or regular supreme
6030, 7.4oz, XT $129.99, supreme $99.99
Daiwa TD Pro
2000, 8.5oz, $99.98
Daiwa Tierra
2000, 8.7oz, $114.95
Shimano Saros
2500, 9.9oz, $129.99
US Reel 180XL or 180SX
180XL, 6.6oz, $99.99
180SX, 7.1oz, $149.99

I have owned Shimano's, Daiwa's, and a US Reel 230XL; each of which I have liked. I was, however, turned off by US Reel's customer service. As I have recieved no response to 20+ emails about my broken reel. The only reason I am considering another one is because it was an awesome reel while it lasted, and because it is super light, and I know how well they cast and how good the drag is. I have never owned a Pflueger in recent year, but have read a lot of good reviews, and the price is right. I will be using 10-15lb sufix braid on this setup. 

As of now my top choice is the TD dropshot rod, with either the US reel 180XL or a pflueger supreme.

Anyone :?: 

I am also open to other suggestions :?


----------



## Nickk (Jul 5, 2008)

I have a Crucial(6' 8" drop shot) and a L&T (6' 10" Slipbobber) and I think the Daiwa has a little more backbone. The only of those spinning reels that I have is a Saros, I got that over the winter and I really like it but I'd like to see a link for that TD Pro, is that the Team Advantage?


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jul 5, 2008)

Shimano Stradic. These are the best reels I've ever owned... They've changed the look on 'em this year, and the price has jumped up, but they can only be better... They're originally designed for fresh water, but us saltwater guys swear by em... Rinse...Rinse...Rinse... 

~LCA.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Jul 5, 2008)

From what I have heard of peoples shimano customer service, they would get my business if I had that kind of money to spend on a rod and or reel.


----------



## jkbirocz (Jul 7, 2008)

Not to sound like a jerk, but a shimano reel is last on my list. The weight of their reels is just too much. I want the lightest I can get for this setup with the funds I have. I love my 7'2" dropshot crucial, and will most likely go with another crucial in the specs I want. I really like shimano reels, I have a bunch of them, but this time around I was thinkin something different. The Pflueger has really caught my eye, but I am very reluctant to stray from daiwa and shimano. I personally would rather have a very light and sensative rod with a decent reel, over a super high dollar reel with a decent rod. As long as it is smooth and has a good drag I am happy. 

Anyone out there with a Pflueger supreme or supreme Xt with any input? I want something that will hold up to a lot of hard use, practically daily. I have a daiwa exceller on my crucial right now and the rotor is really starting to wobble, and I bought it this past september. I do fish it hard and use braid, but I was expecting atleast a full year of use before these problems. 

Please help me, I am having a very hard time deciding. I want light light light.....my favorite smallie spot is a 4 mile hike before I can fish 

PS, My gf says split grip is way cooler. Unless anyone has incredible praise on a daiwa light n tough, I will be happy to turn a new crucial into a split grip on my own


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 7, 2008)

jkbirocz said:


> PS, My gf says split grip is way cooler. Unless anyone has incredible praise on a daiwa light n tough, I will be happy to turn a new crucial into a split grip on my own




Stay the hell away from my Legend Elite - I see you eyeing that handle

Please help Jake so he can stop dwelling on this combo and get back to fish.

Please Help Jake so I can stop listening to him dwell on this combo and I can get back to fishing :lol: :lol:


----------



## xmytruck (Jul 7, 2008)

I have a st Croix AVS66MLF and love it for drop shotting and grub fishing for smallies it has tons of backbone.


----------



## jkbirocz (Jul 7, 2008)

Time's up....I went with a 6'3" Daiwa light n tough matched with a daiwa fuego 2000. I know I completely changed my mind on things at the last minute :? but I think I will be very happy with this combo.


----------



## Nickk (Jul 7, 2008)

cool!

Pics when you can, I like my Light and Tough. I had to remove the clip spacer on mine to tighten a Quantum Catalyst down though.


----------



## mr.fish (Jul 7, 2008)

If you want light, I would go with the us reel. All those other reels are tanks. Not sure on a good rod to match it with though.
My us reel is on a 6'6 st.croix triumph, and it is one of the best combo's I put together for close corner bass fishing.


----------



## shamoo (Jul 7, 2008)

Two words, Shimano Cumara (trust me) 

A bunch of words, for the reel a symetre is a pretty good balance for this rod, if shimano isnt your gig, get the rod and take it with you to select a reel.


----------



## jkbirocz (Jul 7, 2008)

No offense, but does anyone read all the posts in a thread? I have had two suggestions after I already said I bought a setup. 

As I said before I didn't want a shimano reel, due to weight. I would have bought a cumara, but the shortest spinning rod they make is 6'8" long....too long for what I want it for. 

US reel just rubbed me wrong when I never got a single reply after over 20 emails to them about my broken 230XL. 

Daiwa Fuego's are on sale at tacklewarehouse, and they are super light and have a fairly wide spool. I picked the light and tough over another crucial just to try something different. Daiwa's customer service is pretty good from what I hear, so we shall see. All the reviews on the fuego are very good, other than the price, but I got it for less than a td sol.

As an added bonus I also broke down and bought a Mattlures ultimate blugill, and a bunch of 6" senkos.


----------



## Jim (Jul 8, 2008)

Get the cumara and a Shimano reel...you will love it!


JK


Everyone does what I do.....read the first post and then answer :LOL2: 


Its shopping with someone else's money!


----------



## jkbirocz (Jul 12, 2008)

Woo Hooo, I got my new rod and reel in the mail today. I did not expect to get it until early next week. I got home from my girlfriend's around 8:30 tonight and within a half hour my new Daiwa fuego was spool with 10lb sufix performance braid and ready to go. This rod and reel is perfectly balanced and I am so pumped to try it out. Here is a junkie pic of my new setup. Hopefully I will have a better pic of it, next to a nice bass, by tomorrow morning


----------



## Jim (Jul 12, 2008)

Looks good! :beer:


----------



## jkbirocz (Jul 13, 2008)

No good pics, but I am in love. This rod and reel setup is awesome. The reel is, by far, the best spinning reel I have owned. Super light and so damn smooth. The rod is great also, but I have not been able to give it the true test yet, as I only hooked into 5 smaller smallies today. Best part is I had not wind knots on a fresh spool of sufix, on a windy day. 

The fuego reel is so smooth and casts great. Although I have only used this reel for about 4 or 5 hours; if the performance of the reel only lasts a month, I would still buy another one. Man is this thing solid and smooth. I really don't even think Esquired himself could break this reel.

I need a 20" smallie to slam my bait in the near future....


----------

